# Oops



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I was packing up for a run after pheasants this morning and trying to sneak out of the house without waking up Duke. He is still on injured reserve. Sam, however, was waiting by the door. Had his nose right on the doorknob. Stopped in town to gas up and the gal at the till asked how does that dog do? I should have known better. I shouldn't have said a peep. But I said he does pretty darn good. And right there from then on he set out to prove me a liar.

We walked the first field 3/4 mile down and back. Only 2 very wild hens. Then right at the end he got a point. And scarfed up a rooster that someone had winged. It was in good shape before saber tooth Sam connected. He gets frustrated with no birds.










The next piece was a big PLOTS. It's thin cover by the road but if you walk over the hills a ways there is a sunflower field next to a big flat that has tall grass on maybe about 20 acres. Out of sight, good cover, lots of the right food. So Sam meandered down and busted 3 grouse. No point. Just roll 'em out. Managed to scratch one down. And he put it through the grinder. A minute later he did the same to a couple hens and rooster. Busted them. That rooster got up facing me, straight up and then turning just out of range, coal black breast, gorgeous bird, and was still flying at a half mile.

There was a little finger of cover on the end of the field, sort of a headland that went out into the sunflower field. A small creek through it with some clover was all. No more than stepped in the clover and I lost him. Gone. So I stopped. No dog. And a hundred yards over up go 3 rooster and a few hens. Got Sam rounded up and started back on the same trail we just came down. He stopped, not really on point, just stopped. There was a pheasant feather laying on the trail, and then it very slowly moved into the grass.  The dog made a jump and up it came. Winged it down and the chase was on. Just before the rooster made the clover Sam gave him the goodnight kiss. So 3 for the day when the rain started.

A prairie pair.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like Sam was a bit antsy! Either that or he was relishing the chance to hunt by himself without Duke for a change! Good to see you're still having luck. I'll be out Saturday and Sunday...somewhere. Just hope this dang rain holds off.


----------



## salesboat (Jan 24, 2012)

All dogs have the off days.

What is a PLOTS? That is a new term to me.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Private Land Open To Sportsmen. Walk-in program in ND where the state compensates landowners for allowing access.


----------

